
Time to Demand Explanations for the Barcelona Terrorist Attacks - mparramon
https://medium.com/@twistsandturns/time-to-demand-explanations-for-the-barcelona-terrorist-attacks-a15d6fb830e
======
smn1234
I was just thinking about this the other day, recalling how I visited
Barcelona a week after the attacks in trying to convince a friend to travel to
a place with [constant] conflict despite an increased perceived state of
conflict v. as per usual, but these events come and go it seems, the media
publishes the stories, it's all sensationalized with Facebook profile picture
changes and "we stand in solidarity" but what are the learnings and next-steps
to preventing such events? Certainly, we don't hear as ofteon of each
successful prevention of a terrorism attempt but too little information on
progress made makes improvement and impact difficult to measure and critique !

------
JPLeRouzic
This is very interesting, but it lacks (IMO) more references.

As it is written, it asks us for trusting the narration (which I am tempted to
do) but it does not give much in support to this narration. For example can we
have some artifact in support to the claim that the Israeli Intelligence has
informed the Spanish Intelligence Agency and the Spanish Homeland Department?

